# Macbook + TV (hdmi), plusieurs problemes



## Nounet82 (31 Mars 2008)

Bonjour!

Je viens de changer de TV. J'ai opté pour une samsung LE32R86BD.
Comme cette dernière possède une prise HDMI, j'ai voulu relié mon Macbook et ma TV. J'ai donc acheté un cable mini DVI to DVI, puis un cable DVI to HDMI. Ainsi je reste en numérique (raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas choisi la connexion VGA). 
Mes problèmes:

- Le son: je n'arrive pas à retrouver le son sur ma TV. Ce doit etre le cas, puisque le la prise HDMI est censée prendre le son et l image non? Comment faire pour le retrouver sur ma TV? (notez que si je pars du Macbook avec des hauts parleurs, ca fonctionne tres bien).

- mon image: comment regarder un film en plein ecran sur le macbook? j'ai toujours des bandes noires en haut et en bas (aussi sur mon ecran macbook, et donc sur ms V, puisque la Tv reprend l image de mon ecran d'ordi.) Comment faire pour avoir un plein écran sur mon macbook et donc sur ma TV?

Est ce que le choix de la prise HDMI est le bon, dans mon cas? Le vendeur m'a assuré que oui, mais en regardant certains forums, d'autres disent que le VGA est parfois meilleur. 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide, votre "trucs" et vos "astuces!


----------



## elsueco (31 Mars 2008)

On va faire simple, le hdmi prend le son oui mais pas le port mini dvi de ton mac book, 
pour avoir le son sur ta télé tu branche un cable audio pour relier la sortie audio de ton macbook a ta télé.
Pour les bandes noires sa depend du format de l'image donc si tu mate un film 16/9 sur ton macbook la tu auras des bandes car l'ecran n'est pas 16/9, mais en regardant le meme film sur ta télé tu devrais pas avoir les bandes vue que les télé full hd sont 16/9 et ne seront jamais 4/3.
Utilise l'apple remote pour mater tes films c'est plus confortable.


----------



## ipascm (31 Mars 2008)

le plus simple, c'est peut être d'utiliser un apple TV???

Ma réponse, est peut etre limite à première vue mais je m'explique. j'ai utilisé durant un an, un mac mini G4 branché en DVI-> HDMI de ma télé HD ready (oui la honte...), lorsque frontrow est sorti.

1er problème, gerer le son : deuxième cable et pas très pratique (le signal est franchement pas terrible)
2ème problème : la résolution, en HD ready, la plupart des écrans ont une résolution native de 1366*762, un truc, qui evidemment n'est pas reconnu par mon mac (qui connait lui le 1280*720)-> lignes noires en haut et en bas de l'écran et franchement c'est énervant...
3ème problème : c'est vraiment pas pratique, connecter le mac remettre la connectique à chaque fois, ca va un temps
4ème problème esthétiquement c'est pas top.

Du coup j'ai acheté un apple TV, et malgré tout ce que l'on peut lire sur les forums sur ce produit, moi je suis completement fan, surtout avec la version 2

Voila, petite contrib...


----------



## Nounet82 (2 Avril 2008)

Merci à vous!

ok, donc si j comprends bien, j'ai rien de faux la. Simplement moi j pensais matter des DVD depuis mon mac relier a la TV... donc les 16/9 (soit tous les films...) ben j aurai toujours la bande noire en haut et en bas???
Et sinon ma situation ne peux pas évoluer comme je suis la? (j entends par la, sans ajouter du matos?).

MERCI !


----------



## Nounet82 (2 Avril 2008)

Encore une question: chaque fois que je regarderai un DVD sur (ou depuis) mon macbook, j'aurai toujours ces bandes noires? Y a pas moyen de les enlever pour avoir un plein ecran? 

Merci!


----------



## ipascm (2 Avril 2008)

Exact pour te connecter en HDMI, en revanche, tu pourras peut etre en connectant ton mac book via l'entrée VGA, ca sera un peu moins fin et les couleurs moins "éclatantes", mais sur mon mac mini, en changeant la résolution ca passait.

Autre chose, 

je te déconseilles les softs tels que switchesX ou autres, ca te mets un bazar pas possible (et je sais de quoi je parle car j'avais étudié ce point la)

-> d'ou l'importance de regarder la résolution native d'un ecran HD ready, (le problème ne se poserait pas en full HD)


----------



## Nounet82 (2 Avril 2008)

MERCI ipascm!

J'ai encore une question: En fait, je viens de remarquer qu'en branchant simplement mon macbook a ma tv, je n'arrive pas a avoir tout mon bureau. Notemment en bas, mon dock est un peu coupé. Que dois je faire?
Et toujours dans la meme configuration, des que je suis bracnché a ma tv, 2 bandes noires apparaissent en haut et en bas mais SUR L ECRAN DE MON ORDI. Est ce normal?

Désolé pour toutes ces questions... et merci pour l aide!


----------



## ipascm (3 Avril 2008)

oui je sais, j'ai eu le même problème que toi, pour le bureau un peu coupé, il faut que tu change la résolution cette fois ci de ton écran, (je crois qu'il faut la descendre en 1024 et non pas 1280

-> le problème est que tu vas perdre en finesse, mais aussi en taille de bureau...

Hors et je dis bien hors, c'est la raison pour laquelle je me suis orienté vers un apple TV qui via HDMI marche du tonnerre

Donc désolé pour toi, mais je crois que tu arrives à la limite de ce que tu peux tirer de ton écran et de ton mac

N'oublies pas : soit tu changes d'écran ( par exemple un moniteur full HD 1920 pour 500euros env. ou tu change de télé)
soit tu restes comme cela (ce qui est possible mais pour moi insatisfaisant)
soit tu t'oriente vers une solution tierce apple TV, DIVCO etc...

c'est dur, mais c'est malheureusement comme ca


----------



## Laurentarsene (28 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,​ 
Je viens d'acquérir un MacBook après plus de 10 ans sur PC. Je me pose une question: savez-vous s'il existe un cable ou un adaptateur HDMI permettant de connecter à la fois le macbook et la livebox sur ma TV, qui ne possède qu'une seule sortie HDMI?
Merci de votre aide.​


----------



## fpoil (30 Avril 2008)

tu as des multiprises hdmi, les plus évoluées avec une télécommande pour switcher, les moins évoluées sont manuelles


----------



## Guiz23 (9 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous!!!

Je viens d'acheter un adaptateur mini-display/DVI et DVI/Hdmi et je n'arrive pas à configurer mon macbook pour que la totalité de l'écran apparaisse sur ma télé ( Samsung LCD 26cm) . Il y a que le fond d'écran qui apparait!!! Que faire pour avoir le meme ecran que sur l'ordinateur?? Est ce possible? 

Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous me fournirez!!!


----------



## dmo95 (9 Mars 2009)

Drag une fenêtre vers la partie droite de ton écran Mac et le tour est joué 

Pour revenir au sujet initial, possesseur d'un LCD FullHD, en copie d'écran, lors de la visualisation d'un film il y aura toujours des bandes noires en haut et en bas du film... Peut être qu'elles n'apparaissent plus lorsqu'on ne choisie pas de parametrer en copie d'écran.


----------



## Guiz23 (9 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ta reponse mais qu'est ce que ca veut dire "drag"?


----------



## fpoil (10 Mars 2009)

drag and drop : tirer et déposer

le mouvement qui pemet à l'aide d'une souris de déplacer une fenêtre et de la déposer là ou l'on veut


----------



## ipascm (11 Mars 2009)

Guiz23 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!!!
> 
> Je viens d'acheter un adaptateur mini-display/DVI et DVI/Hdmi et je n'arrive pas à configurer mon macbook pour que la totalité de l'écran apparaisse sur ma télé ( Samsung LCD 26cm) . Il y a que le fond d'écran qui apparait!!! Que faire pour avoir le meme ecran que sur l'ordinateur?? Est ce possible?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour l'aide que vous me fournirez!!!


 

normal tu est dans un mode bureau étendu et non mirroir.  tu peux regler cela dans affichage


----------



## maitokeul (21 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je viens de commander un macbook blanc sur le site d'apple.
J'aimerai vous demander votre avis entre ces deux configurations :

MacBook -> mini-DVI => DVI -> cable DVI / HDMI -> TV SONY KDL40W4000
ou
MacBook -> mini-DVI => HDMI -> cable HDMI / HDMI -> TV SONY KDL40W4000

Je pense acheter ces accessoires sur ebay:
mini-DVI => DVI  : 12 + cable DVI/HDMI : 7 =  solution n°1 ==  19
mini-DVI => HDMI : 16  + cable HDMI/HDMI : 6 = solution n°2 == 22 

La meilleure solution me parait être la 2ème, du point de vue de la qualité.
Merci de m'éclairer...


----------



## Guiz23 (24 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir
Je ne trouv pas affichage pour basculer en mode mirroir!!!
quelqu'un peut m'aider??
merci d'avance


----------



## Amalcrex (8 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,
Je sais je déterre un peu, mais pour ne pas créer un nouveau, je vais utiliser ce fil ...

J'ai un mac mini, branché sur un écran TV full hd.
il se connecte bien en 1080p, mais le problème c'est que c'est un peu coupé sur les 4 bords. Je ne vois pas bien le doc, ni même la barre du haut, et sur les côtés également il manque des parties...
J'ai essayé plusieurs résolutions, mais je ne trouve pas.
Avec l'adaptateur mini dvi - dvi puis un câble dvi -hdmi
et avec l'adaptateur directement vers hdmi puis câble hdmi, idem.


----------



## Gwi (10 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de m'inscire sur le forum, j'ai glané ça et là qq informations qui me semblent correspondre à mes attentes, mais j'aimerais qu'on me valide mes hypothèses.

L'équipement aujourd'hui:
1 Macbook 13' avec un port mini DVI
1 MBP ancien avec un port DVI
1 MBP récent avec mini display
1 Cinema display 24' avec une sortie mini display

1 livebox (pour l'instant sans le décodeur TV)

Mon but: 
pouvoir connecter les 3 laptop au cinema display
pouvoir connecter le décodeur TV orange (HDMI) au cinema display

a priori:
pour le MB avec Mini DVI, j'ai besoin d'un mini DVI female to minidisplay female (pas encore trouvé, donc sinon, mini dvi to dvi plus dvi to mini display???)
pour le vieux MBP, je pourrais utiliser ça: *http://tinyurl.com/nfg7tr
*Pour utiliser le cinema display sur le decodeur orange et donc en faire une TV, il me faudrait
un Minidisp female to HDMI male ? ai-je juste? ou trouver un machin pareil? y-a-t-il une meilleure solution? 

J'espère ne pas avoir créé de redondance au sein du forum et vous remercie par avance pour vos lumières!


----------



## loukoum42 (21 Mai 2010)

Bonjour 

Je viens chercher de l'aide 

Je veux regarder des films que j'ai sur mon mac book de juillet 2009 ( sortie mini DVI ) à ma tv qui a un port HDMI mais pas d 'entrée VGA 

J'ai donc commandé sur internet un cable Mini DVI ------- HDMI 
j'ai donc fait mes branchements macbook - TV  avec un grand cable HDMI  , mis ma TV sur la chaine  Pc        et j'ai donc sur ma TV juste le fond d'ecran APPLE violet et c'est tout ( alors que ma session a un tout autre fond d'ecran  ) 
Quand je vais dans systeme , configuration moniteur , j'ai la fenetre de configuration moniteur qui se met sur ma tv ......................

J'imagine bien que je dois faire d'autres chose mais lesquelles ???

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## elsueco (21 Mai 2010)

Ca veut dire que tu es en bureau étendu, cad que ta télé n'est pas le "reflet" du bureau de ton ordi" mais qu'il est une extension.
Dans les préférences moniteurs tu as une option te permettant de désactiver le bureau étendu.
A toi de juger ce que tu préfères.
Et pour revenir au problème des bandes noires, vérifie bien la résolution de ton écran de télé dans ces même préférences moniteurs (si télé full hd: 1920x1080 si télé hd ready: 1280x720)


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Mai 2010)

Attention tout de même que tu seras limité à la résolution de ton écran le "moins bon" donc si ta tv gère le 1080p et que tu mets en miroir, tu risques de ne pas pouvoir l'atteindre...


----------



## YSG (22 Novembre 2010)

Je suis dans le même cas que loukoum42.

Avez vous trouvé une solution?


----------



## elsueco (23 Novembre 2010)

Tu pourrais lancer un film.
En fait je comprends pas la question. Tu as le fond d'écran donc c'est bon ca fonctionne.
Branche un cable audio de ton ordi sur ta télé car le mini dvi ne prend pas le son!
Arpès sur les preferences moniteurs tu peux soit etre en bureau étendue, soit en clone, cad ce qu'il y a sur ton ordi tu le vois sur ta télé.
Je te conseille étendue. Après tu dois regler ton lecteur video pour avoir l'affichage en plein écran sur le second écran.


----------



## insight (26 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
Je dispose d'un Macbook Pro 15 pouces datant de 2010 et disposant de l'option HD (la résolution de l'écran est de 1680x1050). Je compte le brancher à ma télé, une Samsung 32 pouces dotée d'une résolution de 1366 x 768, via un câble HDMI. 

- Est-ce que je pourrai jouir d'une bonne qualité d'image sur ma télé sachant que la résolution de mon MBP est plus élevée que celle de l'écran Samsung ?

- Est-il possible de se servir du MBP comme lecteur DVD (en fermant l'écran et en utilisant une télécommande Apple Remote) ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## bab96p (28 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! Je déterre ce sujet car j'ai un problème au niveau du son.
J'ai un macbook air (fin 2010) relié à ma tv samsung avec un adaptateur mini-dvi/hdmi - prise hdmi/hdmi.
Le problème, c'est le son. J'ai branché une prise Jack/Jack, mais rien du tout...
J'ai vérifié les réglages dans préférences système...
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## vidange7 (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, vos commentaires m'ont bien été utiles pour afficher mon écran d'ordi sur ma télé. Mais je n'arrive pas à avoir du son qui sort de ma télé. J'ai vu que quelqu'un disait qu'il fallait acheter un cable audio? Est-ce vrai? quoi comme cables? N'y a t-il aucunes autres solutions?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Azety (19 Mars 2012)

en cherchant sur google je suis tombé ici ... un peu surpris qu'avec le mini display port il n'y ai aucune alternative à part regarder l'image sur la télé connectée en HDMI et écouter la bande son sur le macbook pro 13" que je possède ...
*
Alors que quand je passe sous ma session windows 7 le son de skyrim est bien avec l'image sur la télé ! Pourquoi pas sous mac osx alors ?*


----------



## Quinquinclem (17 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai parcouru la conversation en diagonale donc il est fort possible que ce soit une question redondante.

Alors voila, j'ai le câble HDMI ( mini displayport il me semble) qu'on peut connecté au port Thunderbolt et de là, ajouter une câble HDMI dessus qui est relié à la télé

Ce qui fait donc : macbook->mini displayport->hdmi (du câble)-> sortie hmdi de la télé

Sur mon ancienne télé, il y avait bien la sortie vidéo ET son comme indiquer dans le descriptif du câble, je m'étais également renseigner pour ne pas mettre 40 dans le vent.


Mais voila, nous avons changer de télé et la sortie son ne marche plus sur les 3 ports HDMI de la nouvelle télé. C'est la sortie son du macbook qui fonctionne.

Est-ce un problème de compatibilité avec la nouvelle télé ou des réglages à ajuster et sur ma télé et sur mon mac ? (exemple : recopie vidéo)


----------

